# PayPal



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

So I'm looking to start something small online. 
Is PayPal good and safe?

What's there to look out for scam wise and is it best to connect it to a credit card or bank account 

Thanks for any help


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

make sure you are getting delivery confirmation when you send out goods , most common scam will be customer says the item never came and they refund them

credit cards offer more saftey if the account is hacked


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't let anyone pay by Paypal and then collect the goods. Usually they will have paid using a hacked account and then disappear with your goods. Paypal will refund the hacked account and you'll be left with no money and no goods.


----------

